# Replacement Parts for Breville Barista Express Pro



## celioadilson (8 mo ago)

Hi guys

I bought a Breville Express Pro BES870XL last Christmas, 3 months ago there was a power surge and the main board was damaged. 

Can you indicate online shops where I can find the replacement part?

Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Last Christmas ?? ...assuming you bought the machine brand new then return it under Warranty (you paid for the warranty) and let the manufacturer repair it. If you decide to try and repair it and you make a mistake and make things worse then the manufacturer probably won't touch it.


----------



## celioadilson (8 mo ago)

Hi

I live outside the US (Luanda, Angola), I ordered through the Ubuy online shop. For me to claim for warranty I would have to send the machine by courier to the factory. Plus, the warranty does not cover power surge failures.

For this reason I am looking for a shop that allows international shipping.

Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

A main board (if you can source one) isn't going to be cheap, plus shipping charges might not be cost effective, but i could be wrong and you might find one that's cheap.

If you are handy with a soldering iron then that could (no guarantee) be worth a shot at fixing.


----------



## celioadilson (8 mo ago)

Yes I am comfortable with electronic soldering, I just need to buy the PCB BOARD.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Have you had a look at the damaged pcb ? ...could you easily diagnose faulty components ? ...it would probably be easier/cheaper to fix than buying a fresh main pcb, just a thought.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Sage spare parts? No chance. 
As Rincewind suggests your best option is diagnosing the fault. 
If it was a power surge I'd be testing the capacitors first.


----------



## celioadilson (8 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Have you had a look at the damaged pcb ? ...could you easily diagnose faulty components ? ...it would probably be easier/cheaper to fix than buying a fresh main pcb, just a thought.


Yes, I've gonne thru some components. Besides capacitors, some diodes and resistance were affected too. I've replaced them, but still wont turn up. I'll keep trying to fix it, but in parallel I want to see if there's a chance to buy another PCB. 

There is this site: Main PCB [SP0010236] for Breville Appliances | eReplacement Parts tehy have to order it from the factory and coudl take around 3 weeks,another 3-4 weeks to ship.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Check to see if there is any voltage regulators on the main board...a voltage surge will have killed those...the diodes will take a surge upto a point (other factors determine what kills a diode) and as mentioned the capacitors may/may not be ok; that depends on their working voltage and what the surge V was, they are the ones that are easy to spot as they tend to explode and leave a visible mess (but not always). Depending on how the circuit is designed (££$$) it may/may-not have surge protection, current-limiting and or opto-isolation to stop stages further on from suffering from the increased voltage surge...lack of opto-isolation/surge protection/current-limiting will lead to any low voltage Integrated Circuit (chips) IC's going bang...that's when it might not be a cost effective repair..but...sometimes you might get lucky and it's just a few components that have gone open/short circuit and it cost pennies to fix...sometimes you win, sometimes you don't.

Saying that $50 for the main board isn't too bad a price compared to the price of a new machine...you pays your money, you makes a choice.

Good luck with whatever route you decide to take.


----------

